# Japan J-League Injuries & suspensions 29-06-2012



## tip74 (Jun 29, 2012)

Kawasaki Frontale v Vissel Kobe
Kawasaki Frontale: Morishita, Borges, Jeci, Komiyama, Sugiura, Oshima
Vissel Kobe: Mogi, Tashiro
Sagan Tosu v Consadole Sapporo
Sagan Tosu: Muro, Kobayashi, Kosuke, Funatani, Takahasi, Tozin, Noda
Consadole Sapporo: Takahara, Iwanuma, Nara, Takayanagi, Nakayama, Maeda, Yokono, Sakaki


----------

